# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  powered by text enhance

## MelkInarian

Bonjour  toutes et  tous.
Je suis en phase de cration d'un site.
J'utilise wampserver et il y a des liens qui se crent automatiquement de manire alatoire avec un 

```
title="powered by text enhance"
```

 qui pointe vers de la pub 

```
Votre Ville au Meilleur Prix
```

.
Dans le php il n'y a rien par contre sur la page affiche (html) il y a ces liens.
Quelqu'un sait-il comment s'en dbarrasser?
Merci

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

C'est srement du JS. Regarde si t'as pas inclus un code JS pour des annonces publicitaires quelque part  :;): 

Tu peux aussi dsactiver le support de JavaScript dans ton navigateur comme a t'auras plus aucune pub...

----------


## MelkInarian

> C'est srement du JS. Regarde si t'as pas inclus un code JS pour des annonces publicitaires quelque part 
> 
> Tu peux aussi dsactiver le support de JavaScript dans ton navigateur comme a t'auras plus aucune pub...


Effectivement j'utilise JS mais je n'ai rien inclus "de faon volontaire" qui ait trait  des annonces publicitaires.

Merci pour l'info je vais plucher le code

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Alors c'est que tu as une toolbar  la con qui te le rajoute intrusivement dans tes pages. Il faut jamais installer ces saloperies, a n'apporte rien de bon.

----------


## Marc3001

T'as pas fait d'effort!!  ::?:  Le premier rsultat de la recherche "powered by text enhance" sur google donne a

----------

